# Spreewell Alligations



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

*Sprewell Being Investigated For Strangling Woman 
30th August, 2006 - 1:58 pm 
OnMilwaukee.com - Latrell Sprewell is being investigated for sexual assault, according to sources at the Milwaukee Police Department. 

MPD spokesperson Anne E. Schwartz confirmed that Sprewell voluntarily appeared at the MPD's Downtown headquarters this morning with his attorneys. 

Police indicate that a 21-year-old female alleged that she and Sprewell were having consensual sex Tuesday aboard his yacht, "Milwaukee's Best," when Sprewell began to strangle her. Police allegedly observed red marks on the woman's neck. *

Man, he has kids to feed, too. I feel SOOOOOOOO bad for him...NOT!

Maybe this confirms that he was just trying to sex with PJ Carleisemo?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*

who "caught" Sprewell choking a woman? If this woman knows anything about basketball... this could merely be an attempt to extract money and publicity from a guy with a bad rep. 

This is a complicated issue and funny issue. I'm not ready to say Spre did anything wrong yet. There could be a pattern of rough "relations" between her and Spre, or her and other men (like say the kobe case). Plus you dont have any witnesses so you have to prove that Sprewell made the marks. And that the woman didnt have any kind of pattern with sprewell or others in that type of situation. 

you do have one point though, I think Spre and PJ just go their signals crossed. Now if PJ knew Spre was just trying to hook up, they could be the best of friends even to this day. :biggrin:


----------



## grimmone (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*

I still don't understand how this is sexual assault if it was consensual, wouldn't it be battery instead?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*

i might have spree's side for this one. red marks dont mean ****...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*

I'm sure it's not funny to the alleged victim or to Sprewell, but....


:rotf:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*

You need to change the title of this thread. Really.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> You need to change the title of this thread. Really.


Depends, really, on how legalistic we need to be here. Technically, of course, it's 

*Sprewell Accused of Choking Woman*, and subtitled 
*Rough Sex Alleged*

But with the exception of Sprewell or his legal team, who cares about the niceties of this one? Nobody's reporting this case for its immense legal ramifications; this is posted for its (sick) humor quality, in which case the title is fine as it is.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



endora60 said:


> Depends, really, on how legalistic we need to be here. Technically, of course, it's
> 
> *Sprewell Accused of Choking Woman*, and subtitled
> *Rough Sex Alleged*
> ...


Humor quality? 

If he did rape her, is that really funny? Have you ever had anyone close to you raped? It's not funny. 

And if he didn't do it, is it funny to falsely accuse someone of something like rape? 

You're immature. Change the title.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*

By the way, you're a moderator. You shouldn't be putting false title on threads.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



pac4eva5 said:


> go away endora. im sick of your vbookie game threads. u better not start any on this board...


Dude, Endora is the Community Moderator for the section of bbb.net. You truely should show more respect to people that can ban you.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> By the way, you're a moderator. You shouldn't be putting false title on threads.


She didn't start the thread nor is there a reason to change the title. To your question about rape, the title makes no mention of rape or anything like rape.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



cpawfan said:


> She didn't start the thread nor is there a reason to change the title. To your question about rape, the title makes no mention of rape or anything like rape.


It figures that you'd circle the wagons, being who you are, but the title is inappropriate. 

Sprewell hasn't been convincted of anything, and everything is "alleged" at this point. Do you know what that means? Basically, if something is "alleged", you can't say Sprewell was caught choking a woman. Until the details come out, the thread title needs to be changed. 

But circle the wagons all you want. It figures you'd do something like this. Moderators on this board continue to get away with whatever the hell they want, so this isn't surprising.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



cpawfan said:


> Dude, Endora is the Community Moderator for the section of bbb.net. You truely should show more respect to people that can ban you.


what the hell is a communtity moderator? i honestly could care less. not one post ive ever read from her is decent. especially on the other boards, not just the nuggets one...

stop the vbookie game threads PLEASE! they are ANNOYING! thank you!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> It figures that you'd circle the wagons, being who you are, but the title is inappropriate.
> 
> Sprewell hasn't been convincted of anything, and everything is "alleged" at this point. Do you know what that means? Basically, if something is "alleged", you can't say Sprewell was caught choking a woman. Until the details come out, the thread title needs to be changed.
> 
> But circle the wagons all you want. It figures you'd do something like this. Moderators on this board continue to get away with whatever the hell they want, so this isn't surprising.


lol ya. cpaw hs split personality disorder. when kmart gets traded its going to be funny...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*

Be careful, please. Cpawfan is also a Community Moderator and, as he said, be nice to people who can ban you. :smile:

Now, since it seems we've got a couple of children on this thread who don't play well with others, I'm going to lock it.

That's _one_.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Sprewell caught choking woman*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> It figures that you'd circle the wagons, being who you are, but the title is inappropriate.
> 
> Sprewell hasn't been convincted of anything, and everything is "alleged" at this point. Do you know what that means? Basically, if something is "alleged", you can't say Sprewell was caught choking a woman. Until the details come out, the thread title needs to be changed.
> 
> But circle the wagons all you want. It figures you'd do something like this. Moderators on this board continue to get away with whatever the hell they want, so this isn't surprising.


Caught doesn't imply convicted. It never has and never will in the US judicial system.

I'm not "circling the wagons" at all. Rather I'm pointing out that there is nothing in this that is against bbb.net policy.

Also, if you have a problem with the moderating, PM a CM or admin.


----------

